# Nissan maxima speed sensor problem



## mmukhan (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a nissan maxima 96 theerror code reads P600. Can anbody tell me how to fix this code


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you mean "P*0*600"?...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm going to move this into the Maxima section for more exposure.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I guess since you stated in your title, that you have a faulty vehicle speed sensor, that you think you have a bad VSS?
You have a "bad" speedometer, we always replace these at the dealership I work at.


----------



## vlm18 (Jun 29, 2009)

metro273 said:


> I guess since you stated in your title, that you have a faulty vehicle speed sensor, that you think you have a bad VSS?
> You have a "bad" speedometer, we always replace these at the dealership I work at.


can you tell me if a digital ometer works, on a manual ometer?


----------



## vlm18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*can someone tell me if I have a manual ometer on a maxima, can I put in a digital ometer?*


----------



## papansj (Jun 30, 2009)

try the first scantool for a mac 

Yhasi LLP


----------

